

Is it too late to found my start up? - ahmedaly

Hi..
Every few months, I get some ideas, and then just don't make any steps to do it, and then get surprised that someone did it later!<p>Few years ago, I thought about something similar to friendfeed, and then surprise! Friendfeed is out there. :D<p>Most of my ideas are related to social networking, and I am hesitated because I am not sure if people will continue using social networks or figure out something new!<p>So is it too late to found my start up? And if someone else makes my idea.. should I still continue or stop?<p>Thanks in advance,
Ahmed.
======
marvinkennis
I don't believe that people will stop using social networks, it may just be in
a different form than it is now. People have the need to stay connected and
see what other people are doing with their lives, and share pictures or
information with others. And the internet with its social networks has been a
great way to do so. And that is not going to change in the near future. If you
come up with something innovative and there's a need for it, why not try it?
If you never do it you can never win.

------
coryl
Ahmed, anyone can come up with ideas, but fewer people execute on those ideas.
Even fewer people end up being successful from those executions.

If you think you have good ideas, you should execute on them in whatever way
you can. You will never have a 100% unique product without competitors, so
don't worry about anything other than what your product does for its users.

Its never too late to found a startup or project, there are always
opportunities as long as technology changes.

~~~
katherinehague
I agree. No matter what you start, there is usually _something_ similar out
there, even if the other solution is simply the status quo. Its all in the
execution. There are tonnes of examples where its not actually the first to
market that wins.

------
rhnet
Being second is not the end. Many companies were not first.

Facebook was not first in social networking.

~~~
polyfractal
And google wasn't the first to invent search. The "First Mover" advantage is
overrated in many cases.

Frankly, I'd be worried if there wasn't competition in your particular niche.
Either you have stumbled on something truly revolutionary (unlikely) or the
niche is just too small to support more than a one-man company. So,
competition is good.

